# Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Sport - white dial



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Sport*​
I'm lucky enough to have received is white version of the Chronomaster sport on rubber strap. This is a very comfortable option, on a double deployant (butterfly) clasp. Dark blue strap.










its movement is superbly executed










The dial is very legible and the hands are faceted so they show up nicely against the white dial making for easy reading of the time










up close the detail has been executed very well (please excuse a dust particle)










I've been experimenting on various straps - the jury is out on this one - what do you think?










Anyway - very pleased with this chronograph. The timing has been very accurate so far being only a couple seconds variance over three of four days - can't notice on the small seconds sub-dial.

Couple of obvious take-aways on the new movement compared to previous El Primero calibers:

1. The movement is hackable
2. The order when you pull the crown out to adjust is more standard - position 1 winding, position 2 adjusts the date, position 3 stops the second hand and allows exact setting of the time with movement of the hours minute hands.

All the best to all - its been too long since I posted here!

Martyn


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

martynjc2 said:


> *Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Sport*​
> I'm lucky enough to have received is white version of the Chronomaster sport on rubber strap. This is a very comfortable option, on a double deployant (butterfly) clasp. Dark blue strap.
> 
> 
> ...


Finally! I read that the odd order was so that people wouldn't accidentally try to adjust the date during the "bad hours", although the first time I handled a El Primero watch I pulled the crown out all the way to adjust the time, and the date changed. Good job it wasn't in the "exploding area".

Glad they've added hacking and a bigger PR to this movement; I hope they do the same with the standard Cal 400 in 2022, or 2023. Some year to come anyway


----------



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

I think they’d have to rebuild the cal 400 to do this  Maybe they will just replace with the newer 3600 over time? Not sure of the physical size diffs though. Martyn


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

martynjc2 said:


> I think they'd have to rebuild the cal 400 to do this  Maybe they will just replace with the newer 3600 over time? Not sure of the physical size diffs though. Martyn


Since I believe that the Cal. 3600 is heavily based on the Cal. 400 (looking at it from a structural point of view, it certainly seems to be), I presume that the higher power reserve is largely due to a thinner but longer mainspring or something like that. Which could then be done to the Cal. 400 too. On the whole, I would then not see any improvement in the Cal. 3600 which could not be implemented in the Cal. 400 - effectively making it into a Cal. 3600 with "ordinary" chronograph.

I would really like to be able to compare the movement sheets of these two calibres!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah, the one sports watch I want.

Upon release I was seriously in love with it. I even set up goals for the year and said to myself I would gift this to myself if I reach my goals. Slowly by surely, I gave in to reality of my thin wrist and accepted the fate that it might not be for me. Not just this watch but all sports watches really. My eyes had been on Cartier Santos since then.

That said, this watch is still very much on my wishlist, and if there is one day where I decide that I should get ONE sports watch just for the sake of completing my collection, this will be it. History, beautiful dial, iconic movement, great caseback, all in one..


----------



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

HarrisLam said:


> Ah, the one sports watch I want.
> 
> Upon release I was seriously in love with it. I even set up goals for the year and said to myself I would gift this to myself if I reach my goals. Slowly by surely, I gave in to reality of my thin wrist and accepted the fate that it might not be for me. Not just this watch but all sports watches really. My eyes had been on Cartier Santos since then.
> 
> That said, this watch is still very much on my wishlist, and if there is one day where I decide that I should get ONE sports watch just for the sake of completing my collection, this will be it. History, beautiful dial, iconic movement, great caseback, all in one..


You may change your mind if you try one on. It has short lug to lug width that makes it easier to wear. My wrist is 17cm if that helps.


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

martynjc2 said:


> You may change your mind if you try one on. It has short lug to lug width that makes it easier to wear. My wrist is 17cm if that helps.


Mine is barely 16.

But I understand that, thanks for the info. I already know the dimensions of this watch by heart at this point. I don't ever make decisions prematurely.


----------



## Mason2222 (Apr 9, 2021)

How do you like the 1/10 second timing? It seems like it might be unnecessary information for most things you'd time, and perhaps not useful. But a cool mechanical ability nonetheless.


----------



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mason2222 said:


> How do you like the 1/10 second timing? It seems like it might be unnecessary information for most things you'd time, and perhaps not useful. But a cool mechanical ability nonetheless.


 Hi there. I think it's a great complication by Zenith - making full use of their 3600 VPH El Primero movement.

I find the 1/10th bezel markings and timing more useful than tachometer scales on other chronographs I have. If the timing goes above an hour then the regular hour hand says how many hours have elapsed (as long as you remember the hour you started timing).

And ok - it's kinda cool to see the chronograph hand rotate once every 10 seconds - my other chrono's look sedentary in comparison.


----------



## preciousvapor (Oct 19, 2007)

I received my white Chronosport on stainless steel bracelet this week. Does anyone know where Zenith sources their blue straps from? Or, does anyone have a suggestion for a similar strap? I'd like to go with a more casual look for the summer and save the bracelet for dressier wear.


----------



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was told by my AD you can order the strap through them - a standard pin buckle fits if you don’t want to buy the expensive Zenith butterfly my clasp. 

They did not have any at present but maybe later. 

Otherwise any 20mm strap would suit - there are lots to chose


----------



## getinthere (May 22, 2021)

I have this watch on order too. That blue strap makes the watch look more sporty! Would love to see more strap options!


----------



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

getinthere said:


> I have this watch on order too. That blue strap makes the watch look more sporty! Would love to see more strap options!


I'll try some different ones on soon.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

preciousvapor said:


> Or, does anyone have a suggestion for a similar strap? I'd like to go with a more casual look for the summer and save the bracelet for dressier wear.


Not really similar, but I quite like the Chronomaster Sport on Erika's Original MN straps. Here are a couple of shots. They won't be for everyone, of course, but I find them very comfortable and more casual.


----------



## getinthere (May 22, 2021)

54B said:


> Not really similar, but I quite like the Chronomaster Sport on Erika's Original MN straps. Here are a couple of shots. They won't be for everyone, of course, but I find them very comfortable and more casual.


That black and red strap looks stunningly sporty!


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchbandit, Watchgecko and Artem have some nice sailcloth straps.


----------



## preciousvapor (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm considering a blue IsoSwiss SkinSkan, Hirsch Robby or Erika's strap For my Chronomaster Sport, I suspect it will be a watch I'll try different straps on.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Finally got one myself and couldn't possibly be happier. Its absolutely stunning and I love that its not the same cookie cutter models that everyone seems to buy in the watch world.


----------



## H.Haq (Apr 24, 2014)

I have been thinking about getting one, it's just hard to fi d one to see in person here in the DC area

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcb272 (May 12, 2021)

H.Haq said:


> I have been thinking about getting one, it's just hard to fi d one to see in person here in the DC area
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Same here, I really want to try one on, just hard to track one down near me


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

HarrisLam said:


> Mine is barely 16.
> 
> But I understand that, thanks for the info. I already know the dimensions of this watch by heart at this point. I don't ever make decisions prematurely.


I don't know if the A384 is to your taste, but it fits all the qualifications you presented (historic, see through caseback, iconic movement, etc) in a smaller package. Visually it wears a little larger and is around 38-38.5mm imo due to the tonneau case. Just a thought if you are hesitant about the Chronomaster on a smaller wrist. The Chronomaster movement is better obviously though.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Daytona killer - click, Bang.

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanderrr (Oct 16, 2020)

Black dial here, bought the watch on steel bracelet but currently trying out some strap options.


----------



## CharlieMein (Nov 5, 2017)

Sanderrr said:


> Black dial here, bought the watch on steel bracelet but currently trying out some strap options.


What straps have you been trying it on? Do you have any photos?

I'm currently debating between the white and black dials so keen to look at the options!


----------



## Sanderrr (Oct 16, 2020)

CharlieMein said:


> What straps have you been trying it on? Do you have any photos?
> 
> I'm currently debating between the white and black dials so keen to look at the options!


Not many yet, I've tried medium brown nubuck and a green canvas-style. Still need to try rubber.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

Sanderrr said:


> Not many yet, I've tried medium brown nubuck and a green canvas-style. Still need to try rubber.
> 
> View attachment 15936546
> 
> View attachment 15936547


This looks amazing!! I am considering the black dial myself. Curious to see it in person. I already own a Chronomaster 38 mm, but this looks incredible. Is the thickness 13mm or 14mm? I've seen both numbers listed on various sites.


----------



## Sanderrr (Oct 16, 2020)

No idea mate, but it doesn't feel thick like a Tudor for example, wears quite small. Also have the 38, good set


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

Question for the Chronomaster Sport owners: have you tried to size the bracelet yourself? I've never dealt with these double screw bracelets before--don't have any tools on hand that can work with something like this.

I need to size my bracelet but I didn't buy it locally and there's no Zenith boutique near me. Is Tourneau still a Zenith AD? Zenith's own website isn't clear who is still under their AD umbrella.


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

So 3 months have passed, the honeymoon phase for this watch is still in effect. This watch might very well just be Zenith's hottest cake, much like SBGH267 from Grand Seiko, even though this one isn't limited.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

ms55 said:


> Question for the Chronomaster Sport owners: have you tried to size the bracelet yourself? I've never dealt with these double screw bracelets before--don't have any tools on hand that can work with something like this.
> 
> I need to size my bracelet but I didn't buy it locally and there's no Zenith boutique near me. Is Tourneau still a Zenith AD? Zenith's own website isn't clear who is still under their AD umbrella.


I looked at it and realized it was way more than I wanted to be involved with. I didn't want to scratch my brand new expensive bracelet


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

Tried on the black dial today. It felt amazing on wrist. They really nailed the proportions.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ghost410 said:


> I looked at it and realized it was way more than I wanted to be involved with. I didn't want to scratch my brand new expensive bracelet


whered you get it sized? theres no Zenith boutique near me unfortunately


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

ms55 said:


> Question for the Chronomaster Sport owners: have you tried to size the bracelet yourself? I've never dealt with these double screw bracelets before--don't have any tools on hand that can work with something like this.
> 
> I need to size my bracelet but I didn't buy it locally and there's no Zenith boutique near me. Is Tourneau still a Zenith AD? Zenith's own website isn't clear who is still under their AD umbrella.


I sized mine. It was a bit of a pain and not cheap. I used a Bergeon 6730, one 1.4mm screwdriver (which came with the Bergeon) and one 1.6mm one. (1.6mm fit better but I only have one of them). It was worth it though.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

ms55 said:


> whered you get it sized? theres no Zenith boutique near me unfortunately


My local zenith dealer


----------



## sharpq (May 12, 2011)

Nice! Glad to see I'm not the only one with fondness for Natos! Just picked up the black dial and didn't feel like sizing the bracelet, so threw it on a nato to get some wrist time.


----------



## BillsMafia (Aug 5, 2021)

preciousvapor said:


> I received my white Chronosport on stainless steel bracelet this week. Does anyone know where Zenith sources their blue straps from? Or, does anyone have a suggestion for a similar strap? I'd like to go with a more casual look for the summer and save the bracelet for dressier wear.


I have the same issue I really want that BLUE strap. My AD in Nashville carries extremely high-end brands and is REALLY pretentious I hate going in there even to look at watches. Cant stomach the thought of handing them 1G for a rubber strap guess Ill keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## jcb272 (May 12, 2021)

I really want this watch, whats the availability look like at this point? Boutique only? Am I paying MSRP?


----------



## DesmoIsland (Aug 12, 2016)

BillsMafia said:


> I have the same issue I really want that BLUE strap. My AD in Nashville carries extremely high-end brands and is REALLY pretentious I hate going in there even to look at watches. Cant stomach the thought of handing them 1G for a rubber strap guess Ill keep an eye on ebay.


The official retail price on the strap is $270. Not so bad.


----------



## klaatu47 (Nov 23, 2014)

Have the white dial with blue rubber strap. Immediately switched to a Delugs grey leather which looks awesome. Has anybody tried to buy a bracelet after the fact? What was the cost? Willing to trade unused blue strap with butterfly clasp plus cash if anybody would like to trade their bracelet.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

klaatu47 said:


> Have the white dial with blue rubber strap. Immediately switched to a Delugs grey leather which looks awesome.


Do you have any pictures of that please? I'm weighing up a leather strap (grey or navy blue) or an Artem sailcloth for mine. Thanks!


----------



## klaatu47 (Nov 23, 2014)

Not the best but should give you some idea


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

martynjc2 said:


> *Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Sport*​Couple of obvious take-aways on the new movement compared to previous El Primero calibers:
> 
> 1. The movement is hackable
> 2. The order when you pull the crown out to adjust is more standard - position 1 winding, position 2 adjusts the date, position 3 stops the second hand and allows exact setting of the time with movement of the hours minute hands.


Did you find that the instructions that came with the watch is wrong with respect to the crown position for setting date and time? I just wonder if mine is just a mix up with the wrong instruction booklet included or if Zenith doesn't have specific instruction booklet for this model yet.
Update: found out that the instruction booklet is generic and instructions can be downloaded.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

I think thats a superb watch, if I can find one preowned in my area I would probably try and buy one. I'm a cheapo not willing to buy it brand new.. haha. Wear it in good health...


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

NTJW said:


> I think thats a superb watch, if I can find one preowned in my area I would probably try and buy one. I'm a cheapo not willing to buy it brand new.. haha. Wear it in good health...


I can relate to preowned. I think with this model though it may be a while before there are bargains with preowned. Give it another year and who knows.


----------



## FrostyJunction (Nov 12, 2020)

Super cool. I now wish that they made a GMT version. Zenith needs a sporty GMT.


----------



## urtu (Dec 23, 2019)

This is the next beautiful watch I want, I’m working towards owning one this year. Enjoy it.


----------



## edb4164 (Nov 22, 2010)

Next on my list. I wish it wasn't so obvious that Zenith copied the Rolex clasp.


----------



## edb4164 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sanderrr said:


> Black dial here, bought the watch on steel bracelet but currently trying out some strap options.


Black is my favorite too.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

edb4164 said:


> Next on my list. I wish it wasn't so obvious that Zenith copied the Rolex clasp.


I agree with this. When the Zenith/Daytona comparisons first arose, I ignored most of the comments. However, the clasp struck me as very close to Rolexes without an obvious reason for it. I didn't bother me nearly enough to put me off the Chronomaster Sport, though.


----------



## gp55376 (Feb 24, 2019)

I really want to see this one in person as it is high on my list.


----------

